# floor pan



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

ok so back again and with 1 more noobie question. I purchased a full floor pan and want to replace it but I was wonding it it better to replace it while its still on the frame or remove the body. I still have yet to do any work on the frame so not worried about the paint or anything. any tips would be a great help thanks


----------

